# Your Hair Care Routine!



## littleemily (Sep 29, 2006)

Just curious, What is everyone's hair care routine?

I use Biolage shampoo &amp; conditoner for Dry hair, but I think I could find something a little cheaper thats as good. I let it dry as much as I can, then blow dry it and put Biosilk on it &amp; straighten. I need to find a good heat protector too


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 29, 2006)

Right now I'm using Bliss Supershine Shampoo and Bliss Conditioning Rinse, but I normally use Suave Shampoo and Conditioner for color treated hair.

Before I blowdry I use Bliss Thermal Protector.


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 1, 2006)

At night- Aussie shampoo + Pantene moisture renewal conditioner. Fructis leave-in conditioner. In the morning- Before I flat iron I use V05 Miracle Mist. FInishing touches to smooth it out with Brilliant Brunette Satin Shine Finishing Creme


----------



## Anna (Oct 1, 2006)

sallys version of biolage shampoo and conditioner~littleemily you might wanna check this out i cant tell the difference between it and regular biolage and no one else i know either~put in turbi twist and let it soak up water for about 10-20 min depending on what im doing then i put one of the random products on it either sebastion potion 9, paul mitchell the conditioner, samy get thick with miracle mist heat protector, bed head after party worked in wet, my aquell luster...what ever i pull out and then i comb it and blow dry it upside down. if im going out ill flat iron it to put volume in it~why is this? why does flat ironing my hair give it volume? shouldnt it......not?


----------



## mini me (Oct 1, 2006)

I use Thermasilk shampoo and conditioner

Put some silk protein leave-in conditioner (love this)

Straighten with HAI flat iron (love this too!) while using Biosilk silk therapy

I like to leave my hair curly as well but yet have to find a good routine.


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 1, 2006)

I wash and condition my hair everyday with Paul Mitchell Moist Shampoo and Conditioner. Then I mix Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Shine Serum with my Visible Changes Amplify Gel and Air-o-Foam Mousse. Then I spray it all over with Paul Mitchell Super Clean Spray. I only blowdry and flat iron on the weekends. The rest of the week I go curly. I also wash once a week with Paul Mitchell Shampoo Three and deep condition with Paul Mitchell Super Strong Treatment. Can ya tell I love Paul Mitchell stuff? LOL


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 1, 2006)

i usually shower at night suave shampoo and conditioner, comb hair leave in cream and sleep.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 2, 2006)

I use Nexxus Therappe and Nexxus Humctress. Comb my hair to get out the knots and blowdry thats it.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 2, 2006)

I use Aveda's Rosemary Mint shampoo and Sap Moss conditioner. When I'm actually going to style it, I use something called Protein Sculpting Lotion from Davines. It's a liquid that helps hair hold style without getting sticky or weighed down.

When I'm at Chris' place, I use Dove's Advanced Care line for lightened hair: shampoo, conditioner, and luminizing mist (seems to have some kind of styling agents in it).


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't really have a routine. I change products all of the time. Right now I'm using Tresemme's Anti-Breakage Shampoo and Pantene's Volumizing Conditioner. I usually wash then condition and comb my hair in the shower with the conditioner still in. (It's easily tangled otherwise). I let it air dry as often as I can but sometimes I will blow dry, and curl or straighten. I always use a little flexible hold hairspray to add some body and help my part stay in place.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

I use HealthySexyHair for shampoo &amp; conditioner, and I also use the leave-in treatment. Aside from that I really don't do much. I let my hair air-dry before running the blow dryer though it, and then I just straighten it with the curling iron. I need to look into a deep conditioner as cholesterol isn't working as well in my hair as it used to.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am using the garnier fructis sleek and shine-and i love it! IT s for frizz and does an amazing job! Hair does not feel heavy and i like it better than john freida!


----------



## frazerti (Oct 3, 2006)

as an african american women we need to be more careful, we can't use the same hair produts that most peole with fine hair can use because our hair is naturally curley and very thick, so when you relax the hair you actually weaken it. I use pantene relaxed and natural shampoo and then I used the same product but a breakage conditioner then I use a spansh product from the domincan republic it is a deep conditioner called proteinol I like it because it has soy bean protein in it and it makes the hair very healthy and I notice a difference in my hair, my hair grew pretty fast since I cut it 3mos ago


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am using HSH shampoo and conditioner. I also use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.. I usually wait for as long as I can to blow dry my hair and then sometimes I straighten or I just leave it.


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2006)

1. condition every other day with pantene relaxed and natural for women of color.

2. dark and natural honey hairdress (because my hair can get very dry)

3. dark and natural chamomile moisturizer

4. ouidad moisture gel

5. let it air dry.

i wash it once per week with pantene for women of color and deep condition with queen helene cholestorol conditioner.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm using some Jessicurl products now. They are _*awesome*_ if you have curly or kinky hair!!!)

1. I condition everyday with Suave's Tropical Coconut condish then again with a richer conditioner. In this case it's Jessicurl's Too Shea Moisturizing condtioner.

2. Apply Aveda's Elixir leavin to soaking wet hair followed by JC's Rocckin Ringlets

3. Scrunch in a microfiber towel and then air day

4. Wash once a week with JC's Hair Cleansing Cream

5. Deep condition with a mix of condish, honey, olive oil, and peppermint essential oils (or I just use JC's Weekly Deep Treatment)

6. Every two weeks I use an ACV rinse to clarify.

It sounds complicated but its not! Oh yeah...once in a while I throw in some braids or twists.


----------



## marva senior (Oct 5, 2006)

I Sensitive Skin (ezema) What Do I Use On My Face

I Have Sensitive Skin What Do I Use On My Face And Also On My Hair I Am Not Natural Please Help


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 5, 2006)

right now im just using herbal essences shampoo and cond for color treated hair and it's working really good then i put in john freida hair serum. i need to start using my ojon again


----------



## beautynista (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't really have a routine. I use Biolage hydrating shampoo and conditioning balm. Then I use Biosilk serum and sometimes Phyto botanical relaxing balm. I really should start using a deep conditioner/mask. I'm also starting to not like Biosilk, I find it really dries out my hair


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 5, 2006)

i use tresemme's volume shampoo and conditioner, aussie 3 minute miracle deeeeep, and random styling products.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Oct 5, 2006)

It's kind of long, but here it is:

Pre-Condition

Before I shampoo, I load my hair up Coconut Oil (unrefined) or Monoi oil. I do this the night before I wash so the oils have time to really work.

Shampoo hair once a week in the shower (never in the kitchen sink!!!) or at Dominican Salon

* Aveda Damage Remedy Great for detangling and adding moisture

* Clarify with Sauve once a month to remove build up

Deep condition hair for 45 minutes or overnight

I rotate between the following

* Aveda Damage Remedy

* Silicon Mix

* Alter Ego Hot Garlic Treatment (once a month to keep shedding under control)

* Adding a little Nexxus Humectress &amp; Keraphix once a month

Leave-In:

* Apply a nickel size amount of coconut oil to the ends

* Giovanni Direct

* Giovanni Frizz serum

Next:

* I rollerset sit under dryer for 45 min.

or

* If I'm going to blow-dry, I put Mango Butter on the edges and use my favorite doo-rag to get the edges to lay flat (otherwise I'd look a HOT MESS). I let it airdry at least 85-90%. Spray Nexxus Heat Protexx and blow dry on medium heat using round brush.

Flat iron, passing only once through the hair and set on Vidal Sassoon Ionic Steam Rollers. I only use heat once a week - flat-iron after blow drying or only blow roots after rollerset &amp; use steam rollers to maintain curls.

Everynight, I wrap hair, smoothing down edges with Mango Butter and a bit of coconut oil.

I relax using Phyto Index 1. I'ved used it since 2000 and it the best thing for me. I relax every 3-4 month.


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 6, 2006)

I am using the Pro Vive line by loreal which is fantastic! I use some Tigi root boost and blow dry, use just a little Scrunch spray and done!


----------



## bianca_hall (Oct 15, 2006)

Where can I get coconut oil?

TIA!!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 15, 2006)

My hair care routine:

Conditioner: Aussie 3 Min Miracle (not deeeep)

Shampoo: Nature's Gate Organics Chamomile &amp; Lemon Verbena

SCRUNCH into soaking wet hair: Curly Hair Solutions: Curl Keeper, Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee &amp; either (AG: Recoil or ISO Daily Styling Gel)

DIFFUSE HAIR upside down.

Originally Posted by *bianca_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I get coconut oil?TIA!!

WHOLE FOODS or an ethnic grocery


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 15, 2006)

Wash my hair daily since its fine...

- Dove Respect and Balance Shampoo and Conditioner

- Dove Colour Care (Dark Hair) Leave in Conitioner

- Leave to naturally dry and comb through when its dry

- Healthy Sexy Hair Soymilk Shampoo and Conditioner once or twice a week to give my hair a protein boost, I find if I use it all the time it dosent work as well.


----------



## Shamarani (Oct 17, 2006)

I use Amplify Shampoo and conditioner right now. I am planning on switching to Redken all soft very soon. I have heard Phytologie is good as well-but pricey!


----------



## sonsireegemini (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bianca_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I get coconut oil?TIA!!

I buy my coconut oil from GNC.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 18, 2006)

Newbie checking in.

I do a CWC routine everyday. The product I use change often, but right now I'm using

White Rain Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner

Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Shampoo and Mask


----------



## yellowdoorz (Oct 19, 2006)

I wash my hair every 2-3 days. I use Rusk Brilliance shampoo and Sebastian Slinky conditioner. I towel dry and then use got2be smoothed over. Then I airdry as long as possible, blow dry, and flat iron. I have very coarse and frizzy hair and this is the best routine I have found.


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

I shampoo with Head and Shoulders and I use any light conditioner without cones.

Note: Oily roots, normal to dry length


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 18, 2007)

I wash 2x per week, the routine is usually this:

*Apply medicated shampoo to scalp only

*Cover hair with cholesterol and then massage scalp to lather the 'poo

*Cover with plastic cap, let sit for up to an hour (I either do this while cleaning the house or while on MySpace LOL)

*Wash with Suave clarifying then one of my other 8 shampoos, usually Tresemme Vitamin C Deep Cleaning, or CON

*Spray on Ultra Sheen Duo Tex (light protein treatment) cover with plastic cap, leave on for up to an hour (still on MySpace LOL)

*Rinse out Duo Tex, and follow with a moisturizing deep cond. ORS Replenishing Pak, Motions Moisture Plus, Motions Silk Protein, or Silk Elements Mega Moisture Treatment. Sometimes, I tie on the heat cap while I surf the net too. Every once in a while, I let the condish stay on overnight.

*Rinse and detangle in the shower, wrap hair in a turbie twist.

*Spray Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil on scalp

*Spray Surge Plus 14 or Motions Nourish leave-in on hair.

*Apply Silk Elements Leave-In Cream to hair.

*Comb into ponytail. Baggy the ponytail and tie on silk scarf.

It's not nearly as complicated as it sounds. LOL

Nighty:

*Spray on leave-in and add more Silk Elements Cream and baggy.


----------



## monniej (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. condition every other day with pantene relaxed and natural for women of color.2. dark and natural honey hairdress (because my hair can get very dry)

3. dark and natural chamomile moisturizer

4. ouidad moisture gel

5. let it air dry.

i wash it once per week with pantene for women of color and deep condition with queen helene cholestorol conditioner.

i've actually added a product to my regime. i now use big bad d's stretch cream as a leave in sometimes everyday and sometimes every other day.


----------



## jenn86 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use Redken So Soft shampoo and conditioner, towel dry, then apply Redken Stay Straight cream before blowdrying straight. Then I straighten it with a hair straightener. I find since I've been using Redkin my hair has been getting a lot healthier and easier to work with


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 22, 2007)

Daily: Garnier Fructis Length and Strength Shampoo and Conditioner, L'Oreal Hot Straight (I *normally* wash and blowdry every day)

Weekly: Garnier Fructis Deep Conditioning Treatment

I have very fine hair that breaks off easily, and after switching from Herbal Essence to Garnier products, there are noticeably fewer hairs falling off in the shower and during styling now!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

I use Garnier Fructis Length and Strenght shampoo and conditioner every other day and the fortifying 3 minute deep conditioner on the weekends.

I do rub a little Kerastase Oleo-Relax on my ends on the days I don't wash and it gives amazing shine.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2007)

i brush my hair every morning, before going under the shower. it supposedly helps to detangle it after your rinsed your hair. whatever.

shampoo : i switch between Keranove mineralogy for combo hair and Bioderma NodÃ© (neutral shampoo).

conditionner every two days : my favorite Herbal Essences fruit fusions for fine hair.

when i'm not using my conditionner, i apply oil(before going to bed) : currently helianthus oil from Jean Marc Maniatis (le club des crÃ©ateurs de beautÃ©). my mom prefers monoi oil.

i dry my hair with a towel, detangle it with a plastic comb from sephora, let it air dry a bit before blowdrying it gently with a big brush (natural, not synthetic).

on week ends i do masks with shea butter.


----------



## chelleyboo (Feb 28, 2007)

I wash and condition with biolage hydrating get out of shower and towel dry. Then i scrunch in ag recoil and joico joiwhip mousse and spray tigi root boost on my roots. Fyi i have wavy hair.


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't really have a hair care routine, but after reading thru this thread, maybe Ineed to start one. I have been very lazy towards taking care of my hair - I grab a shampoo and conditioner, and wash it once a week. My hair really deserves better treatment.


----------



## divastarbaby (Mar 4, 2007)

Currently, I've been using Suave shampoo and conditioner... lol. The kid stuff... i love it :$

But yeah.

I switch every few weeks.


----------



## rakshana (Mar 5, 2007)

i am not into chemical products...the traditional coconut cream acts as a mask and keeps my curly hair moisturized. I do this always before a date. I love letting down my hair and let the locks flow



. Leave it on for 30 minutes and shower. Dont forget to shampoo and condition. Or you have another option which is yogurt. This is a great hair mask.

Most importantly what you eat shows on your hair. You gals should try using oil before a shower.Heated oil is a better idea. You can give a quick massage to your scalp before the shower. Olive oil retains your hair color. Coconut oil really helps hair to be moisturized. Obviously use SHAMPOO each time u oiled your hair!!! And dont forget the conditioner. I do this everyday





For oils you guys can try local pharmacies. Organic ones are pricey. In asia, its so easy to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For God's sake do not dump cooking oil on your hair. I was shocked to find some people doing that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2007)

i do put oil on my hair ^^. the ends can get dry so quickly. i put it before going to bed, and wash my hair the next morning. i use a neutral shampoo, so it doesn't make the roots greasy, and all i have to do next is put conditioner on the ends.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys ........ Okay this is my haircare routine...............and my routines alternate from when i where my hair straight or when i wear my natural curls. But this is my routine for when i wear my natural curls.

Okay so i dont use shampoo anymore (and my hair thanks me)

PRODUCTS:

*Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner* (in place of shampoo and its really great for natural curly/ natural or chemically treated hair

*Pantene Pro-V Hydrating Curls Conditioner*

*Pantene Pro-V Hydrating Curls Conditioning Masque*

*Queen Helene Cholestoral Treatment*

*My special Homade Hair Masque: 1/4 cup of honey and 1/2 cup of olive oil*

*Carefree Curl Snapback Curl Restorer*

*Care Free Curl Daily Moisturizing Creme*

*Care Free Curly Instant Activator*

*Step1: When in the shower i make sure my hair is good and wet. Then i applay Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner. I use a generous amount.*

*Step2: Apply Pro-V Hydrating Curls Conditioner and detangle with a wide-tooth comb while rinsing out.*

*Step3: Now i either do one of two things........first off i squeeze the excess water out and i either apply my Homemade Hair Masque with the Pro-V masque on top ---------or i apply the cholestoral treatment.*

*4. Then i put on a shower cap and then i put on a satin scarf over the shower cap. My personal body heat warms the conditioner and i get some really deep conditioning action without a heating cap . *

*5. i go do house chores , watch tv, cook, etc.*

*6. I rinse with luke warm water and then i towel dry. ( however i don't rub the towel in my hair, I just squeeze the excess water into the towel)*

*7. Apply Snap Back to hair and let sit for five minutes.*

*8. Then i apply the Daily Moisturizing Creme, and put hair in hair claw and wrap it up in a satin scarf and go to sleep.*

*9. The next morning i apply the instant activator and detangle and style.*

*It really not as long as it seems*


----------



## SumtingSweet (Mar 7, 2007)

Yay for no shampoo!!! Haha...I think I'm going to get some of that creme of nature conditioner.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay for no shampoo!!! Haha...I think I'm going to get some of that creme of nature conditioner. 
Yeah its really good.......i love it and my hair loves it.


----------



## monniej (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. condition every other day with pantene relaxed and natural for women of color.2. dark and natural honey hairdress (because my hair can get very dry)

3. dark and natural chamomile moisturizer

4. ouidad moisture gel

5. let it air dry.

i wash it once per week with pantene for women of color and deep condition with queen helene cholestorol conditioner.

i love going through these old threads to see how my process has changed over time.
1. still using pantene for woc conditioner. added ojon conditioner.

2. the honey hairdress is out! i don't use oil anymore, only moisturizer

3. still love my chamomile moisturizer! definitely still my hg!

4. no more ouidad-made my hair crunchy - now it's john frieda silicone gel

5. still doing the air dry thing

i'm pretty much co washing now. shampoo maybe once a month with dark and lovely naturally peppermint shampoo. still loving my queen helene cholestoral and now i use it a couple times a week.

the most important thing now is that i conditioner my hair much more often. i used to try to do it every other or second day. now i let me hair dictate what it needs and that could mean conditioning everyday sometimes. it seems to work much better than trying to maintain a specific schedule.


----------



## aparna_ind (Apr 13, 2008)

I use natural ingredients like soapnuts and shikakai.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 20, 2008)

Tressume's moisturizing shampoo &amp; conditioner.

Paul Mitchell's silkening serum... that's it. Then I blow dry and flat iron my hair.

My friend who does hair said I shouldn't use a lot of product because it weighs my hair down and makes it all flaky/oily.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 20, 2008)

I switch up my shampoo's because I have a lot of new ones to use up...8 different liters actually. This is my normal routine though: I use HSH soy S&amp;C, Soy leave in, Then I use either After party, PMSSS, or Silk infusion mixed with Redken Align. I always let my hair air dry. I sometimes mix up my shampoo and use one of many of my Bed Heads!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Apr 20, 2008)

I always change shampoos and conditioners. But right now...

Dove Volume Therapy Shampoo

Dove Volume Therapy Conditioner

Garnier Fructis Deep Conditioner (weekly)

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Thermal Serum (when I flat-iron my hair)


----------



## aney (Apr 20, 2008)

Right now... Gliss Kur Liquid Silk gloss shampoo and Afrodita conditioner and the Gliss Kur leave-in conditioner!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

I just basically wash it with a hair thickening shampoo by marc anthony followed by its conditioner and then i let it airdry


----------



## Stylist101 (Apr 23, 2008)

I shampoo almost everyday. I use Redken Clear Moisture Shampoo (this makes it so my hair is not flat to my hair). And I use All Soft Conditioner, which is amazing just by itself. It keeps my hair shiny and not only look soft but my hair seriously feels like silk. After that, I use Redken Touch Control Moouse. I then use All Soft Velvet Whip, this is a thermal softening treatment. It helps protect from the blow dryer and flat iron. This too adds softness and shine. After I blow dry my hair, I flat iron everything, I do my bangs first, no matter what! Then I use Big Sexy Hairspray. Sometimes I will tease the root area...after that I run some Soy Paste by Healthy Sexy Hair over my bangs and the layers around my face to piece them out. Then I am done! Takes about 20 mins to dry and style it.


----------



## msmack (Apr 25, 2008)

I use Lush 'Squeaky Green' Shampoo bar (wonderful!) and Lush Jungle conditioner (still on the fence...). I love Tigi Bedhead 'Hardhead' hairspray - my HG for years. Other than that I don't mess around with my hair much. For reference I have very thick wavy/curly fairly normal hair.


----------



## ath3na2K8 (Apr 25, 2008)

as asian my hair is usually straight and i would like to have a wave hair.

- shampoo - pantene

- conditioner - pantene

hot oil (once a week) - parlor formulation or DIY.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just started Matrix hair sleek shampoo and conditioner. I really love the smell. I've used it before but switched. I wash my hair every other day and if I'm running late for work I'll put it up or if I have time I'll either put straightening balm in it and go from there or I'll leave it curly. I got it permed last year and I still have a lil curl. The only thing that sucks is the summer humidity. My hair get's so frizzy, it's annoying.


----------



## esha (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't really have a routine.. I just make sure before i come out of the shower to rinse my hair in cold water to seal it and keep its shine


----------



## *Gigi* (May 2, 2008)

I tried the biolage shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair, but it irritated my scalp, just like every other shampoo. I always get this bulid up on my scalp that my stlyist attributes to having dry scalp, so she reccomended using Head and Shoulders dry scalp formula shampoo + conditioner, and it works like a charm! I also do a tea tree oil scalp treatment about once every 2 weeks. I condition with whatever I want, usually redken color extend or a deep treatment. I was my hair about every 3 days. My stylist warned me to space out washings as much as possible since I have thick hair with a tendancy to get dried out easily. My hair is about 3 or 4 inches past my shoulders in long layers, brown with red and carmel highlights foiled in. It is pretty high matinence, but I am all about changing my hair color! As for styling, I usually blow dry straight and then flat iron my bangs and a few pieces around my face.


----------



## lavenderpink (Sep 19, 2008)

I use My honey child honey berry shampoo, and the honey berry conditioner, then, my honey child aloe vera leave in lotion liquid, then, blow dry, and done. or My honey child honey nutt hair cleanser and honey nutt conditioner, sometimes I use Wen cu***ber aloe, I switch around.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 19, 2008)

My hair care routine;

John Frieda Red Shampoo and Conditioner

John Frieda Colour Glaze for Red hair

Aussie Leave in Conditioner

Tresemme heat defense


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 19, 2008)

no special routine, especially now that my hair is shorter.

I've been using Tresemme Natural Shampoo

Suave Conditioner - the one that is like Humectress

a dab of Kiwi Blow Serum before I blow dry it with a round brush. I little hairspray if necessary.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 19, 2008)

Biolage Shampoo and Conditoner for color treated hair.

Blow dryer

Aussie Mega Hairspray--- That's it!


----------



## katyara (Sep 20, 2008)

I use herbal essences pin straight, then after the shower put paul mitchell super skinny serum in it, air dry, and straighten. after that, garnier fructise sleek and shine leave-in conditioner.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

My hair care routine..

Shampoo: Prairie Naturals (sulfate free) or Redken shampoo (for color treated hair)

Conditioner: KMS

Styling: Towel dry hair. Apply Joico styling lotion and comb through. Blowdry my hair with a round brush. If I'm straightening my hair with my flat iron, I spray it first with Beyond The Zone Turn Up The Heat Protection Spray. Add a tiny amount of Dove anti-frizz cream.


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 21, 2008)

I wash my hair with Aphogee Shampoo &amp; I use Tresemme conditioner (leaves my hair super soft), I leave it in for a couple minutes and rinse it out.

Then I Put in the Apogee Leave-In Conditioner.

I spray Aphogee Green Tea &amp; Keratin Spray all over my hair.

When I straighten it I use the CHI silk stuff &amp; Olive Oil Sheen.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Sep 30, 2008)

*-herbal essences shampoo*

*-apple cider vinegar diluted with water for shine*

*-lots of brushing with sometimes a little shea butter on handpalms*

*-every 5 weeks a hair mask rose/fig*

*bought on holiday in germany*

*-daily vitamin B-complex pill*


----------

